# How do you keep bananas from going brown so quickly?



## truthseeker (30 Jan 2008)

Everytime I buy bananas I bring them home (5 bananas) and 2 days later the remaining 2 or 3 are gone brown, soft and spotted.

Ive tried storing them in the fridge and out of the fridge - but no luck?

Is there a way to store them Im unaware of?


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2008)

I don't think that you should store them in the fridge anyway. I'm not sure that there is too much that you can do. Bananas are usually ripened in special storage to ensure that once sold they are ready for eating more or less immediately and further storage will just result in them going brown/black. See here for example. _Google _probably can find some tips on storing them at home to mitigate browning.


----------



## Caveat (30 Jan 2008)

On a related note, seemingly 'mature' bananas can be a better option as more of the starch has been converted to fructose/glucose etc - underripe ones can cause digestion problems.

Storing in the fridge will not prevent the browning but it will delay the actual fruit from maturing inside if that's what you want.


----------



## Yachtie (30 Jan 2008)

Keep them in a warm place (room temperature) and buy ones which are just about ripe. Superquinn's Eat Now/Eat Later mixed packs are great.


----------



## Paulone (30 Jan 2008)

Have found that putting bananas in the fridge will promote them going brown - but that's just the skin. When they were peeled, the inside was still white and quite firm (but a bit more moist and sticky) than if they were left to ripen in the bowl.

Bananas produce a small quantity of gas that causes ripening - a good way to get other fruit to ripen is to place it next to with maturing bananas in the fruit bowl.

I think if you like your bananas yellow, unmarked and very firm inside, then the trick is to buy little and often.


----------



## TDON (30 Jan 2008)

At time of purchase, get 2 yellow and 3 green. The green ones will have turned yellow by the time the first 2 are gone. But thats storing all in a fruit basket at kitchen temp. Works for me.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Jan 2008)

Thanks all - will try TDONs suggestion as Ihave a kitchen fruit bowl - but wont store other fruit with them as Ive noticed the ripening effect of having other fruit next to bananas.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2008)

The ripening effect on other fruit stored nearby could possibly be attributable to residue of the ripening agent (e.g. ethylene gas) that is sprayed on bananas during the ripening process in special warehouses in order to control ripening?


----------



## Berlin (30 Jan 2008)

Just a little tip. If you run out of shoe polish, or don't want to buy any, use the inside of a banana skin and wipe off with a soft cloth. Works a treat!


----------



## foxylady (30 Jan 2008)

Why not just buy less? Or Tesco sell bananas where half the bag is ripe and half isnt.


----------



## Grus (30 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> The ripening effect on other fruit stored nearby could possibly be attributable to residue of the ripening agent (e.g. ethylene gas) that is sprayed on bananas during the ripening process in special warehouses in order to control ripening?


 
Ethylene is a plant hormone. The ripening bananas actually produce ethylene gas themselves which can cause other fruit (and bananas) to ripen.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2008)

Yeah but...


> Export bananas are picked green, and then usually ripened in ripening rooms when they arrive in their country of destination. These are special rooms made air-tight and filled with ethylene gas to induce ripening.


----------



## Grus (30 Jan 2008)

Hi ClubMan,

Yes, I'm aware of the artifical ripening process used. But I was just saying that once a banana starts to ripen it actually releases ethylene which in turn can cause other unripened bananas (and other fruits) to begin ripening. I found the following at this link: http://pubs.acs.org/cen/coverstory/85/8544cover.html

"In practice, these fruits are often picked green off the tree or plant so they can withstand shipping before they get too soft. Ethylene is such a powerful hormone that if a single banana is ripening in transit from the tropics, the gas can spur a mutiny of ripening among its compadres. Bananas are therefore shipped in containers that contain chemicals such as potassium permanganate that can absorb or inactivate ethylene and prevent any ripening disasters. The green bananas are then exposed to ethylene gas when they are safely ensconced in a local warehouse, a few days before their planned delivery to nearby store shelves."


----------



## truthseeker (30 Jan 2008)

foxylady said:


> Why not just buy less? Or Tesco sell bananas where half the bag is ripe and half isnt.


 
I only shop once a week for groceries, so I tend to buy a weeks supply (one a day generally) so 5 or 7 is the norm for me. I guess I could buy them every couple of days in the local spar.


----------



## Welfarite (30 Jan 2008)

I buy bananas in Aldi (5-6-7 in a bunch) once a week and they don't go brown (ok, maybe an odd spot but the fruit inside is fine. They have even lasted over a week.


----------



## z105 (30 Jan 2008)

From www.chiquita.com

To slow the ripening process once bananas reach your preferred ripeness, put them in the refrigerator. Even though our original jingle warned consumers not to refrigerate bananas, it's really OK. The skin may turn dark, but the fruit will be just right for several days. Back in 1944 when the "Chiquita Banana" jingle lyrics were written, consumers would typically bring home green bananas and put them in the refrigerator which kept them from ripening properly


----------



## Afuera (30 Jan 2008)

Why don't you wrap the bunch of bananas in newspaper before sticking them in the fridge? The paper should absorb most of the ethylene and give you a few more days out of them.


----------



## BillK (30 Jan 2008)

I buy green bananas and eat them while they are still green skinned and firm fleshed.

The taste seems much better to me.


----------



## Rose (30 Jan 2008)

I buy the fun size bananas in Lidl while they are still quite green and always keep them in the plastic bag which they are in when bought and I think they keep much better, just checked the ones I bought on the 22nd and the one thats left is still quite firm just brown spots on the skin. By the way they are quite nice with porridge.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> From www.chiquita.com
> 
> To slow the ripening process once bananas reach your preferred ripeness, put them in the refrigerator. Even though our original jingle warned consumers not to refrigerate bananas, it's really OK. The skin may turn dark, but the fruit will be just right for several days. Back in 1944 when the "Chiquita Banana" jingle lyrics were written, consumers would typically bring home green bananas and put them in the refrigerator which kept them from ripening properly


Interesting. I guess I just believed the "don't refrigerate" rule without questioning it!


----------



## SarahMc (30 Jan 2008)

IME the only way is to use a banana tree, I got mine in Dunnes, but you can get them almost anywhere.


----------



## june (30 Jan 2008)

That is right SarahMc. It is the effect of putting bananas in the fruit bowl with other fruits that causes them to ripen quickly.  But 'mature' bananas can be  better for you as they are easier to digest. Also far better for children to eat. It is quick to make banana muffins  too if they are gone too brown to eat.


----------



## bantragh (31 Jan 2008)

Grus said:


> Hi ClubMan,
> 
> Yes, I'm aware of the artifical ripening process used. But I was just saying that once a banana starts to ripen it actually releases ethylene which in turn can cause other unripened bananas (and other fruits) to begin ripening. I found the following at this link: http://pubs.acs.org/cen/coverstory/85/8544cover.html
> 
> "In practice, these fruits are often picked green off the tree or plant so they can withstand shipping before they get too soft. Ethylene is such a powerful hormone that if a single banana is ripening in transit from the tropics, the gas can spur a mutiny of ripening among its compadres. Bananas are therefore shipped in containers that contain chemicals such as potassium permanganate that can absorb or inactivate ethylene and prevent any ripening disasters. The green bananas are then exposed to ethylene gas when they are safely ensconced in a local warehouse, a few days before their planned delivery to nearby store shelves."


----------



## bantragh (31 Jan 2008)

omg Grus .....and people wonder why where is such a prevalence of Cancer nowadays.......the answer is everywhere - check out the water the air the FOOD.
I, for example, never eat fish anymore as the choice is between fishfarmed fish(?) and open sea fish ( and only God knows what that is full of...) Actually If I really had to choose, incredibly - I would choose the fish farmed as its the devil you know...........


----------

